# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شک در اشتباه انجام دادن ثبت نام لطفا بگین که برای شما چی نوشته در برگه ثبت نام لطفااا

## Baran_98

سلام عصرتون بخیر 
کنکوری هایی که نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی هستین 
میشه بگین بعد ویرایش جلوی قسمت دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل براتون چی نوشته شده؟
من برای چند نفر رو دیدم فقط نوشته نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی.
اما برای من نوشته شده نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی(نظام آموزشی 5_3_3_1)
اینم بگم من دیپلم تجربی سال ۹۵ هستم‌.
راستی ی سوال دیگه 
من دیروز اطلاعات کنکورم رو ویرایش کردم اما هنوز پیامی نیومده  برای شما چقدر بعد از ویرایش اطلاعاتتون پیام اومد؟

----------


## mho

درست زدی (هر چند که نمی زدی هم مهم نبود)
وقتی ویرایش می کنی فک نکنم اس ام اس بیاد بالای صفحه ی که چاپ میکنن می نویسه دفعات ویرایش (مثلا2) اگه اینطوری بنویسه یعنی ویرایش کردی

----------


## MehranWilson

اونایی که جدید ویرایش زدن این پرانتز جلوی ترمی واحدی سالی واحدیه فقط همون ترمی واحدی سالی واحدی باشه کافیه

----------

